# Feeling kinda down.



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

hey guys, 

seems to me all this holiday cheer is starting to get me down, 
i got laid off from my job today and that sucsk but my old boss gave me my old job back.
Dini keeps biting and i dont know why

and it hasent snowed in ages around here  i feel down


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sorry hon. I hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

See if your local pet store is doing pictures with Santa! I took Link today and for $2 I got his pic with Santa and a super cute frame! He started annointing with Santa...who almost had a heart attack LOL but at least I got some of his face in the photo!!!!!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

thank you guy, i apperciate it.
and yeah i took dini to see santa few weeks ago 

he sure is being cranky lately..


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Just keep doing what you're doing. Be very patient & consistent. It will take time, lots of time. But it's worth it. 

Hedgies (especially the grumpy ones) make us better people. They teach us patience, persistence, kindness and forgiveness. So love your hedgie just as they are. Hope for a change, but don't expect it. That way you & Dini can be happy now.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

and it would be silly of me to ignore such good advice.
thank you and i will keep that in mind


----------

